# New Broms - Vriesea



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got these new (for me) Vriesea the other day. I am very excited about them. They look a little like tillandsia but have water holding axials that could be used by pumilio.

This is Vriesea corcovadensis. The cups are definitely big enough for pumilio, I don't know about thumbs. Its in a 2" pot.

















Vriesea flammea x corcovadensis. This one reminds me of Tillandsia biflora, but is much sturdier. Cups are big enough for pumilio or thumbs. Its in a 3" pot.

















This one is my favorite. Vriesea correia-araujoi. It is in a 4" pot, so you can see it stays pretty small. The cups stay very full of water, but they might be just a little too small for pumilio. I'm not sure why I like it so much, but I really do.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Very nice! I've been seeing a lot of Vriesea lately, and I'm starting to think I'll have to get a few...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice! Those are pretty cool plants, I especially like the Vriesea flammea x corcovadensis. Be sure to let us know how all these work for thumbs/pums, if you put them in a viv 

John


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice purchases! I'll fill you in on these best I can.

V. corcovadensis
While it may be from Costa Rica, it has not shown to be a great viv plant. It really needs good air flow, something that I don't think can be achieved to the level it might require in a viv. I've actually had a hard time keeping this one alive just in the greenhouse but once they settle in, they seem to be pretty good.

V. flammea x corcovadensis
Probably one of the best mini Vriesea for the viv. Does excellent. I actually use this one on my "Jungle Epiphyte Sticks" from time to time. O. pumilio will definitely breed in these.

V. correia-araujoi (try to pronounce that one I dare you haha)
A pretty awesome plant but I've not found it to be a thriving terrarium/viv subject. It will survive but long term they seem to just melt away. I think this one has more Tillandsia in its blood than it does soft leaved Vriesea if that makes any sense. I have a few plants in my 100 gal exo and they are alive but aren't thriving and haven't even rooted yet. I think this plant likes to dry well between being watered like most Tillandsia do.

Nice plants you got though. V. corcovadensis (the real one like the one you have) isn't exactly an easy plant to obtain. Make it thrive!!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Oddly enough the _V. flammea x corcovadensis _ is the only one I have in a viv so far. The other two are in a prop tank that has a fan. 

Thank you very much for the info. I will do my best to make all of them happy. I was very happy that the "multiples" I ordered had 4-6 plants plus pups in each pot. 

I would say more but I don't want to get dinged for leaving feedback in the wrong place.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Glad you're happy! I'll pass that along to the grower. He likes to hear feedb... err... "responses" about his plants.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I have Vriesea correia-araujoi doing very well in one of my tanks. It has pupped for me as well. As Antone said it does seem to like to dry out a little more like a Tillandsia. I have it mounted out in the open and have internal circulation on that tank. It does get directly misted too.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You can see mine on the right directly under the fan and mister nozzle.


----------

